# Portal free on Steam until May 24th



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Portal used to cost money. Until May 24th, it's free. End of story.*
> 
> Well, technically speaking, there are some strings attached. Fortunately, they're entirely decorative. We just like the way they look, swaying in the gentle breeze created by a million people simultanously fainting from shock at the news that Portal is free. Now you have no reason not to try Portal.
> 
> ...



*YOU KEEP THE GAME FOREVER*

Steam Page


----------



## luke_c (May 12, 2010)

Gonna grab it now, I have it on PS3 but, you know how that went...


----------



## R2DJ (May 12, 2010)

_Feels Good Man_

Thanks for the heads up. Finished it on the Orange Box on 360 but my laptop will be delighted to have a dose of awesomeness!

EDIT: Can't connect to Steam right now. Probably a lot of people are having a slice of the cake.


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2010)

Spoiler



Weeee are pleased that you made it through the final challenge where we pretended we were going to murder you. We are very very happy for your success. We are throwing a party in honor of your tremendous success. Place the device on the ground, then lie on your stomach with your arms at your sides. A party associate will arrive shortly to collect you for your party. Make no further attempt to leave the testing area. Assume the 'Party Escort Submission Position' or you will miss the party.


That's pretty much why I play Portal over and over again.


----------



## jgu1994 (May 12, 2010)

I'm confused. Is this kinda like the tf2 free weekend where after the weekend is over you can't play it, or is it once you download it you get to keep it even past may 24th with no charge.


----------



## Berthenk (May 12, 2010)

Fuck yeah! Didn't have this one yet... I'm downloading this one at the moment. Need to look up some tutorials on mapping for this one as I've only tried that once and failed horribly.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> I'm confused. Is this kinda like the tf2 free weekend where after the weekend is over you can't play it, or is it once you download it you get to keep it even past may 24th with no charge.



After May 24th, you can't play it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 12, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> jgu1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gay.


----------



## Berthenk (May 12, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> jgu1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugger, dude. Why did you have to say that?


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll finish it in under a day, 12 hours 1 hour anyway


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2010)

Anyway this cake is great...

I played it on The Orange Box on the 360 and my PC's are crap, so I don't really expect to be playing this (again). It's a fantastic game though, it'll give you many laughs.



Someone had to post it.


----------



## Berthenk (May 12, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll take a while before I've made and properly tested my map though...


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

Whoa, whoa. I think you keep the game FOREVER?

Whaaaat?

Will confirm this later


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Whoa, whoa. I think you keep the game FOREVER?
> 
> Whaaaat?
> 
> ...


Which means, you only can play it until May 24th, giving you a couple of days to decide to download it or not (It's about 600-700MB, right?)


----------



## Berthenk (May 12, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's 1308.7 MB.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 12, 2010)

Downloading even though I have for PS3.


----------



## gov78 (May 12, 2010)

man i dont think im ever going to hate Valve, anyway this is good news i need to play this since im intrested in Portal 2 coz of the co-op


----------



## Berthenk (May 12, 2010)

Yay it's done downloading... let's see if it's different from before...


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

Alright guys, I think if you purchase it now for the low price of $0.00, you keep it on your account *FOREVER*


----------



## logical thinker (May 12, 2010)

I don't think the game will expire.
It is a free copy (not free week/weekend/month): http://store.steampowered.com/app/400/

Thanks for the news!


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 12, 2010)

Feels good man


----------



## Kyusuke (May 12, 2010)

Once you install it, you own it. The fact that Portal appears on your Game List after you install it is enough proof that it won't disappear from your list.

Plus, if it were a trial, it would at least inform you of how much longer you have to play the game on the Library (as evident from Free Weekends and all that crap)


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 12, 2010)

I downloaded, but I can't connect to Steam... I want to play!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 12, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Someone had to post it.


Well Actually I prefer this version


----------



## Psyfira (May 12, 2010)

Arrrggghh I brought it last month! *headmeetdesk*

It was worth the money and I do have the rest of the Orange Box to play with so I won't lose any sleep over it. Even so; bummer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a pretty sweet deal, the game's really good so definitely pick it up if you haven't got it already.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 12, 2010)

I love Portal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, it was the only reason I bought The Orange Box for the PS3. In the end, Half-Life turned out to be pretty awesome as well and I liked TF2 as well, but still...

I can't wait to get this. It's nice to have the superiour version as well. The PS3 port wasn't too terrible, but if I decide to play PC games again in the future it's great to have.


----------



## jefffisher (May 12, 2010)

thanks never heard of this game before, but since its free installing now .


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 12, 2010)

On my steam calculator is shows Portal, so I guess that it's permanent.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 12, 2010)

Uninstalled and reinstalled Steam, now it logs on and I can install the game. I love the new look as well. Steam is awesome again.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, I can't download it at the moment. The servers are too busy. That's no problem though; it's in my games list now, so I'll get it later.


----------



## geoflcl (May 12, 2010)

This is fantastic!  Portal's always been something I've never gotten up to buying.  Now, I don't have to.  Yay!

But, I hope the cake isn't a lie...


----------



## Snorlax (May 12, 2010)

:']
Tears of happiness.
This was a triumph.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 12, 2010)

I'm making a note here....



HUGE SUCCESS!


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 12, 2010)

Another plus about this is that you can use with Gmod!
Triple stuff cake FTW!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 12, 2010)

This is great!

I haven't played Portal before.
Now, I have the chance!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 12, 2010)

This is great!

I haven't played Portal before.
Now, I have the chance!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Another plus about this is that you can use with Gmod!
> Triple stuff cake FTW!








Win.

Oh, and accidental double post there, Revolutionize SoulSnatcher.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up guys, I have it on 360 but the PC versions may just be better, and its free


----------



## Bently (May 12, 2010)

Woo, free Portal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Gonna tell my other friends bout this offer!

Thanks.


----------



## injected11 (May 12, 2010)

Just used friend's PC and created a Steam account and grabbed free Portal. I have NOT installed Steam or the game on his PC. I plan to buy a laptop next month, and install Steam and Portal on that. Am I correct in assuming the freebie Portal will stay on my account until then even though it was not installed or played?


----------



## Icey (May 12, 2010)

I think you have to start the download for it to be added to your account. Then you can just pause it at 1% or whatever.


----------



## injected11 (May 12, 2010)

Icey said:
			
		

> I think you have to start the download for it to be added to your account. Then you can just pause it at 1% or whatever.


Would starting the download on friend's PC and pausing it at 1% cause any issues when trying to install it on a different PC/laptop at a later date? (I'm brand-spankin'-new to Steam and don't know how it works.)

EDIT: Thanks for quick the answers. Loves me some free, and loves me some Portal.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 12, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Icey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Just finished downloading on my end. Will probably give it a try now.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 13, 2010)

I need to get my own computer! My parents never let me download stuff. T____T


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

Nice! ^^ downloading portal right now, though I finished the game from a friend of mine.


----------



## sprogurt (May 13, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> I need to get my own computer! My parents never let me download stuff. T____T



Hide the files each time you're not using it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> I need to get my own computer! My parents never let me download stuff. T____T


Oh, it's you, I barely recognise you with the different avatar :3

I gave it a quick try earlier, and I'll play it again soon.


----------



## toguro_max (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info man, Portal is awesome! I've only played it on my friend's house, and now I can play at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course, Still Alive is awesome because Portal is.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Been playing it for a bit, and at some points I just ended up making portals that were either directly above each other or on alternate gravitational axes.


----------



## YayMii (May 13, 2010)

I downloaded it. I didn't know it'd play on my 6-yr-old PC. It plays on pretty high settings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (although moving a cube through a portal causes part of the cube to disappear on my PC)

And I just remembered: I can buy the absolute best AGP video card available (it even runs Crysis). But it's $110. Is it worth it, or should I just buy a PCIe computer (which has much better GPUs at cheaper prices)?


----------



## wchill (May 13, 2010)

Go PCIe. 6 years is too old to run jack shit. You need a fast CPU if you want to use a fast GPU.


----------



## pcmanrules (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Downloading now. Pitty i have too many games to play already.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 13, 2010)

Its says $29.99 for me but the first slice demo i sfree( i think that always was)


----------



## BlackDave (May 13, 2010)

I was thinking about getting it for Xbox 360. Now I can save the money and get FFXI XD


----------



## Skyline969 (May 13, 2010)

Well, this got me into Steam. I just created an account and I guess Portal will be my first Steam game. I hope Steam doesn't slow down my laptop like all the rumors say it will.


----------



## Demonbart (May 13, 2010)

Trying to grab it now, if only Steam install would cooperate...

EDIT:Got Steam working, now dl'ing


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Well, this got me into Steam. I just created an account and I guess Portal will be my first Steam game.
> Same situation as me. Also, I've had Steam running since I installed it a few hours ago and had no slowdowns, but I don't know your spec's.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Rockstar @ May 13 2010, 06:53 AM) Its says $29.99 for me but the first slice demo i sfree( i think that always was)


Have you checked the Spotlight area or anything? There should be an advert that mentions that it's free.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 13, 2010)

Its like what they did with MW2 a few weeks back, but that was only for a weekend. (and on my shitty internet 6GB would have taken 4 days to preload 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sir-Fritz (May 13, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Its like what they did with MW2 a few weeks back, but that was only for a weekend. (and on my shitty internet 6GB would have taken 4 days to preload
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its not, free weekends don't require you to go to the store page to get it, they just appear in everyone's library.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 13, 2010)

According to posts on Kotaku, it's permanently free.
Also, if it wasn't would it be showing up in Gmod?


----------



## squall23 (May 13, 2010)

For those that have played it on consoles, do at least try to find a way to play this on PC.  They updated the game with those weird radio frequencies and an extended ending.


----------



## Satangel (May 13, 2010)

Valve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Very nice initiative from them. I recently bought the Orange Box for 15 euros, best 15 euros I've ever spent.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 13, 2010)

You see, I considered buying the Orange Box for £15, but it didn't include Gmod so I just got TF2/Gmod


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> You see, I considered buying the Orange Box for £15, but it didn't include Gmod so I just got TF2/Gmod


Someone likes Gmod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if Gmod works with Portal, then I'm definitely getting it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Getting Gmod, that is. I already have Portal.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, Well I've completed all the other games from the Orange Box too.
Shame there was no Gmod with the Orange Box, would've likes the extra objects/maps.


----------



## Njrg (May 13, 2010)

I almost listened to Illogical and was going to snag the free download until it asked me for a login account. :\
Now I question if the game is even worth it registering a fake account.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 13, 2010)

Register a real one, totally worth it.


----------



## Demonbart (May 13, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Register a real one, totally worth it.


This. I made my Steam account just to get portal for free XD
No regrets yet (registered an hour or so ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 13, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Valve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't buy World of Goo and the Humble Indie Bundle then


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I almost listened to Illogical and was going to snag the free download until it asked me for a login account. :\
> Now I question if the game is even worth it registering a fake account.


Why would you need a fake account? I registered yesterday, and downloaded, and I'm glad. :yaypc:


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2010)

so, that was why ifish was asking me about steam?

well, let me just download battle forge and delete it again before install portal


----------



## Maz7006 (May 13, 2010)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still missing the pt, that you have to still download something.

a 30kb/s download rate ( a limit to 3GB download per month) isn't so good for steam (and yes, this is the internet i live with)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Free? Free?! FREE?! COOOOOOOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to download this ASAP, I now like Steam a bit more


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 13, 2010)

GBAtemp really needs a "offers" thread.


----------



## Livin in a box (May 13, 2010)

Downloading now. I've heard of the game before but I don't know what exactly it entails- looking forward to playing it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Why does my download take such a long time to finish? I've been downloading for hours and hours yet it is only at 80%


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 13, 2010)

What speed are you getting?


----------



## Law (May 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Why does my download take such a long time to finish? I've been downloading for hours and hours yet it is only at 80%



Go into your settings and pick a different download location


----------



## logical thinker (May 13, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I almost listened to Illogical and was going to snag the free download until it asked me for a login account. :\
> Now I question if the game is even worth it registering a fake account.


As I said, you have to create an account, the game will be in your account and you can download it any time you want, anywhere and as many times as you want.
There is no point in registering a fake account.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His download's finished now, so it doesn't matter too much anymore.


----------



## Minox (May 13, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I almost listened to Illogical and was going to snag the free download until it asked me for a login account. :\
> Now I question if the game is even worth it registering a fake account.


There is no such thing as a fake Steam account. You either have a Steam account or not, there is no requirement to buy anything at all so you sound rather silly when you say this.


----------



## injected11 (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Why does my download take such a long time to finish? I've been downloading for hours and hours yet it is only at 80%


When I started my Portal download, it estimated the remaining download time at about 2 and a half hours. Roughly 22 hours later, the download finished.

I can't complain much though, because time = money, and free = happy.


----------



## Inunah (May 14, 2010)

Damn.... If any of my computers could play this, I'd get it....

This is why, even though we had Oblivion for PC, we were forced to get it for Xbox 360. Because the computers at this house suck and don't have graphics cards worth a shit....
Damnit, now I want the orange box for xbox 360.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 14, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Damn.... If any of my computers could play this, I'd get it....
> 
> This is why, even though we had Oblivion for PC, we were forced to get it for Xbox 360. Because the computers at this house suck and don't have graphics cards worth a shit....
> Damnit, now I want the orange box for xbox 360.


It just so happens I have a copy for sale.


----------



## BoxShot (May 14, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh I had my estimated time at over 1 year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I finished downloading it in about 5 or so hours from people flooding the servers.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 14, 2010)

GAH I really need a new graphics card.
Luckily most Portal files were preloaded from The First Slice.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 14, 2010)

my download took about 40 minutes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

I didn't need to restart anything during my download; the first time, it didn't start, claiming the servers were too busy, and I think after that it took a few hours, maybe 2-4 or so to download.


----------



## Goli (May 14, 2010)

Downloaded this yesterday at morning before school, finished it at night, great game!
It made me want to buy The Orange Box... but I don't have money ATM.


----------



## Taik (May 14, 2010)

OH.MY.EFFING.GOD

I didn't have that much hopes for this game.
I heard it was short and stuff but...once you...



Spoiler



Once the robot tries to kill you and you escape, the game gets so damn good ! 
I finished it in one go and when I beat the final boss...I had that feeling, the one you get when you beat a game you really liked and feel proud of you, when the ending is powerful and you're sad and happy at the same time.
I only got this feeling with Kingdom Hearts 2 and this game...ever...



This is one of my favorite games ever

The cake is a lie


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 16, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> The cake is a lie


I know.

;_;


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2010)

i have portal on orange box for my ps3, it wouldn't run on my pc anyway i don't have a graphics card. +it's better playing it on my tv than a small pc monitor.


----------

